# DS #DSi 0071: Katekyoo Hitman Reborn! DS Flame Rumble XX - Kessen! Shi



## Chanser (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6410^^


----------



## HunterJ (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG AWESOME
finally another Reborn game


----------



## DD15 (Jul 30, 2010)

Patched??


----------



## HunterJ (Jul 30, 2010)

DD15 said:
			
		

> Patched??


No not yet


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 30, 2010)

Let's enjoy this games.


----------



## kohkindachi (Jul 30, 2010)

Can we play this without Jap knowledge :/


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 30, 2010)

yea u just need to memorize the menus and ur good.


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 30, 2010)

Confirmed working with no patch on the latest Akaio firmware.......awesome


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 30, 2010)

comfirmed working on nogba not on wood 1.11


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 30, 2010)

So is this an actual fighting game or is it just another "mash one or two buttons to win" like every other Reborn game on DS?


----------



## DD15 (Jul 30, 2010)

Not work with YSmenu Last Update -_-...Please!!..a PATCH!! xD


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

DD15,
not yet.. still waiting...
be patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




once i find somethin about it... i will post it here



			
				kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Can we play this without Jap knowledge :/


'the only part you will miss is the story
otherwise, nothing big deal


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

its gonna be nuked as its an underdump

opps
looks like there is also a good clean dump also

Working fine for me on

YSmenu

@DD15
stop moaning about a patch


----------



## serving (Jul 30, 2010)

any know how to get fc or if this has fc for wiif battles?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

serving said:
			
		

> any know how to get fc or if this has fc for wiif battles?



yes there is wifi and friends codes


----------



## serving (Jul 30, 2010)

cool ty


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

two different versions exist

a broken one (under dumped)

```
katekyoo hitman reborn! ds flame rumble xx.nds
-----------------------------------------
Software Title: REBORN!FRXX
Game Serial:ÂÂÂÂNTR-VXHJ-JPN
Maker Code:ÂÂÂÂ DA
Publisher:ÂÂÂÂÂÂTomy
Logo Code:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ0xCF56(OK)
Header CRC:ÂÂÂÂ 0x646F(OK)
Secure CRC:ÂÂÂÂ 0xEE93(Decrypted)
Cart Size:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ1024 mbit(Underdump)
CRC32:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ0x629ABC2C
-----------------------------------------
```
good one

```
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! DS Flame Rumble XX - Kessen! Shin 6 Chouka.nds
-----------------------------------------
Software Title: REBORN!FRXX
Game Serial:ÂÂÂÂNTR-VXHJ-JPN
Maker Code:ÂÂÂÂ DA
Publisher:ÂÂÂÂÂÂTomy
Logo Code:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ0xCF56(OK)
Header CRC:ÂÂÂÂ 0x646F(OK)
Secure CRC:ÂÂÂÂ 0xEE93(Decrypted)
Cart Size:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ1024 mbit(OK)
CRC32:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ0x0AE6C924
-----------------------------------------
```


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 30, 2010)

pong since it has 2 dumps can the other not have the ap?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

rockets0 said:
			
		

> pong since it has 2 dumps can the other not have the ap?



BOTH HAVE AP

Jesus Christ
u cannot dump a game with no AP
you have to fix it


----------



## DD15 (Jul 30, 2010)

If it don't have a diference...what's the matter?..both have the same problem -_-


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

DD15 said:
			
		

> If it don't have a diference...what's the matter?..both have the same problem -_-



how thick are u??

Underdump = GAME NOT FULLY DUMPED FROM CARD = can cause problems


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 30, 2010)

kk how do i check which one do i have?


----------



## VenomTSH (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome, I love the Flame Rumble series.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

open the rom with 
*NDSTS *
(NDS TOOL SYSTEM) is another great piece of code by coolhj, dedicated to NDS console.
Download public beta 0.2 English


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 30, 2010)

thx now ima try to find a non underdumped rom


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IJXS803T

found this from the japanese board 
someone care to test it? (DSTT/YSmenu users)


----------



## Shiro09 (Jul 30, 2010)

YES!! I love this game


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

cheat codes works perfectly on both under-dumped and clean rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please don't use those cheat codes from the database..
is very broken


----------



## asapy (Jul 30, 2010)

this game is dsi enhanced, and the dump is badly dumped as usual.


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

So, what firmware do you recommend for R4DS to play the clean rom?


----------



## VenomTSH (Jul 30, 2010)

Crashes at the end of every battle on AKAIO 1.7. =/


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

ok guys here patch data:


```
0x02014e1c:
00 0C A0 E1 21 04 80 E1 00 10 A0 E3 

0x0233a1a8:
04 4A BA 42 02 D1 80 22 92 00 BF 18 01 A2 17 60
4F 60 0D E1 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

0x0233a3d4:
0A 60 E7 E6 

0x02339fa8:
94 E8 3F 02 

0x0233a2d8:
85 42 3A E0 

0x0233a228:
B8 20 00 23 88 60 CB 60 01 4A 01 3B 13 60 01 E0
B8 E8 3F 02 

0x02380668:
00 00 A0 E1 

0xc2339e40:
F8 B5 04 1C 

0x02339e50:
09 E0 55 4F 

0x02339e70:
4B 48 53 21 

0x02339ed0:
43 1C 03 E0 

0x0233a50c:
03 E0 00 21
```

if you dont understand just dont even bother posting asking how


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> ok guys here patch data:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


how i do dat


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

learn to read numb nuts


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

I LOLed on the last few lines of the codes

dan80315,
why not try the link i posted on the previous page?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I LOLed on the last few lines of the codes
> 
> dan80315,
> why not try the link i posted on the previous page?



i woulnt even bother elixir

he cant read


----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 30, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> ok guys here patch data:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks dude!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope u realise its the DS Ram Location not the Rom Location


----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 30, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good good

haha


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 30, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> Crashes at the end of every battle on AKAIO 1.7. =/


Im running Akaio 1.7 on a 2i and its running fine for me. Already cleared though half the game


----------



## VenomTSH (Jul 30, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> VenomTSH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, weird... maybe I have a bad ROM then.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> noname9889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you might have the underdumped one


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

i wonder is ifikachu playing this game?
she basically love hitman reborn.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ifikachu.. pm me when you read this

VenomTSH,
a couple of them reported it works for them ;P
it even works on some r4 (ak clone)


----------



## VenomTSH (Jul 30, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> VenomTSH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, just got a different one and I finished a battle without a hitch. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i wonder is ifikachu playing this game?
> she basically love hitman reborn....
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to spam YES YES YES FINALLY but then i saw there was ap so i was busy googling for the rom anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HUAR


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

I cannot find the files with the numbers listed on the patch list. Use NDSTS right? Under which file?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

darkicarusx said:
			
		

> I cannot find the files with the numbers listed on the patch list. Use NDSTS right? Under which file?



hahah that nothing of your concern unless u understand it

its ROM data that holds the AP and its fix

not the actual rom number

there is only 2 different roms on the net (unless there is more since this morning)


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh. Ok. So, where can I find the 'original' rom?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2010)

oh bleh same icon

if rom header is corrupted = wrong dump? since under 1024 its "OK"


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

*waves*

grr u cleaned up my Ipikachu help haha

look at the CRC codes on page 2


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> oh bleh same icon
> 
> if rom header is corrupted = wrong dump? since under 1024 its "OK"



interested on hitman cheat codes?


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

The CRC code for mine is different from these two. What should I do?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

darkicarusx said:
			
		

> The CRC code for mine is different from these two. What should I do?



ACDAB9D8


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> darkicarusx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

then that should be the proper dump

EDIT: what do you mean by what should you do? you have to give us info on the card you use... if you are using DSTT/Ysmenu... you can always try the link i posted or code that pong posted


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah. Proper dump, yet I can't play it on my R4/WoodR4. What to do next?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

in NDSTS it gives different

CRC32:          0x0AE6C924

thats the good one


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

Let me re-download again and check the CRC. I just accidnetally deleted it.


----------



## AyeMai (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey everyone first post here!

i'm a big reborn fan. WOOOT go this game, hopefully i can find the clean dump sooner or later


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2010)

mine gives 995F24E1 for some reason


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 30, 2010)

I got a working rom with the exact name "REBORN_FRXX_VXHJ00.nds". Figured that should save people the time it takes to check the rom


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah. It is 0x0AE6C924. Can you teach me about the numbers? It is on File Browser or ARM Info?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 30, 2010)

since i have both version
this is what i found out

REBORN_FRXX_VXHJ00.nds = underdump = 127MB

ind-ks6c.nds = proper scene release = 128MB

both should work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so far only ak2 users are having some problem during end of game (underdump)
besides that.. i read that some users were complaining about glitching voice on the underdump


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

proper scene one also found under

5142 - Katekyo Hitman Reborn! DS Flame Rumble XX - Kessen! Shin 6 Chouka (J)(iND).nds


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

So, R4 users still cannot play the rom?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

darkicarusx said:
			
		

> So, R4 users still cannot play the rom?



R4
DSTT
Acekard
Supecard

pretty much all

u just actually need to know how to hex


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

Hex?


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well the game is actually working on EDGE v1.11 kernel, Clean ROM.

Also there's a floating hex fix on 2ch already.


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 30, 2010)

hey elixirdream u test that firmware yet?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

im gonna be releasing an update soon with more fixes soon

impatient noob


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2010)

This game seems to work fine on CycloDS B.4....played 4 chapters no problem.

But you know, I'm tired of these generic fighting games.   We need a Street Fighter, Tekken or King of Fighters or something like that on DS, not more anime (that I never heard of or care about) fighters.

Not sure what you guys see in this because it seems kinda lame to me.  Then there's that whole Japanese language barrier thing.....I see no reason to care about this game at all.


----------



## CharAznable (Jul 30, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> This game seems to work fine on CycloDS B.4....played 4 chapters no problem.
> 
> But you know, I'm tired of these generic fighting games.   We need a Street Fighter, Tekken or King of Fighters or something like that on DS, not more anime (that I never heard of or care about) fighters.
> 
> Not sure what you guys see in this because it seems kinda lame to me.  Then there's that whole Japanese language barrier thing.....I see no reason to care about this game at all.



Liking an anime means you instantly gain tolerance for mediocre games based on said anime.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 30, 2010)

Added NFO, Game Icon and ROM size and renamed the release to a DSi release as it has DSi enhanced features...


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2010)

That must be it.....I don't watch anime.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Is the game same as the other Rumble series? I finished all of them because i just love to own everyone with hibari since most of his moves has been the same until this one. So anyone can confirm that his still the same? Just use tsuna and see if the moveset is the same, should do the trick. Not going to bother playing until i actually finish this stupid old PS1 game on my PSP though...

P.S The game mentioned is actually Digimon Card Battle lol xD


----------



## darkicarusx (Jul 30, 2010)

Can someone teach and explain to me how the patch codes work? I use NDSTS.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Is the game same as the other Rumble series? I finished all of them because i just love to own everyone with hibari since most of his moves has been the same until this one. So anyone can confirm that his still the same? Just use tsuna and see if the moveset is the same, should do the trick. Not going to bother playing until i actually finish this stupid old PS1 game on my PSP though...
> 
> P.S The game mentioned is actually Digimon Card Battle lol xD


hibari present? his first two are the same, last one's roll.

kikyou's sprite is so GAY(with gokudera's)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what i wanted to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hibari - present (2 series back) was plainly overpowered but was balanced 1 series back and then the future came and totally kicked more ass lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Atleast now i know i have some heavy chunk of combos ready up for the new characters.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2010)

i thought his attacks were funny lol.
now yamamoto's overpowered, you can simply spam the x and y button against an enemy at the side, if done right there's like a continuous combo, got 2 perfects in a row
TYL mukuro didnt change though >_>


----------



## hahahahaha (Jul 30, 2010)

Should the file be .nds or .dsi ? Also, is the hex fix working for R4 YSmenu?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

WHATTTT? Yamamoto is OP AGAIN? His abilites were already OP enough and now he can even SPAM? This will be fun when i get this game and go online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 About 84% on my digimon game! OMNIMON IM SOON THERE!

EDIT: Hahahahahahahaha, it should be .nds


----------



## hahahahaha (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah, Thank you. Er, do you have the link to the hex fix, or is it the one on page 2?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

hahahahaha said:
			
		

> Ah, Thank you. Er, do you have the link to the hex fix, or is it the one on page 2?



wait for my bloody update

jesus


----------



## hahahahaha (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry, just wasnt too sure.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2010)

completed main story... CREDITS ARE UNCHANGED ;-; oh they added a few more (yamamoto vs genkishi, arcobaleno, and this very weird shot lol
yeah, yamamoto's a killer now that i've already asked my sister to not use him because he's too strong..


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

UPDATE RELEASED!!!!!!

6.24

now no more bitchen


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

GZ on finsihing it lol .P


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 30, 2010)

currently during kokyu arc, dont know why they're making us do it again lol.

geh yamamoto's imba period. i let him get mauled until he could use cambio forma, then he just flew up and raped ken >>


----------



## worlok375 (Jul 30, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSS! I've been waiting for this, it's time for the knives to be thrown once again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I can't think of any other face)


----------



## Kwev (Jul 30, 2010)

So, hem... Sorry to ask that, but if I want to play it on my R4, should I wait for a possible patch or is there already a way ?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2010)

This game needs to be run in special mode on EZ5i to run properly.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 30, 2010)

So wait. There's a character that can mash a single button and lock down an opponent till death? 

And you people are actually playing this?

Fanboys... Something else...


----------



## DD15 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes! xD...with the new update for YSmenu..the game go!!! xD...but I'll wait for a properly patch too xD


----------



## AyeMai (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you Pong for your hard work.. not much else i can say because i can't help in anyway but appreciate your fix


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 31, 2010)

DD15 said:
			
		

> Yes! xD...with the new update for YSmenu..the game go!!! xD...but I'll wait for a properly patch too xD



i don't think you will see a patch for this game
just use the ysmenu from pong...

if i am not wrong.. the fix is a DSi fix and its not a AP fix


----------



## hahahahaha (Jul 31, 2010)

Cannot download the YSmenu updates... says Internet explorer cannot display the webpage.


----------



## zeltrax225 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh damn, no patched rom out yet?


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 31, 2010)

hahahahaha said:
			
		

> Cannot download the YSmenu updates... says Internet explorer cannot display the webpage.



change another browser?


----------



## Kwev (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there any chance that a futur Wood update would allow R4 user to play the game ? Pong fixes seems to be only for DSTT, am I right ?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2010)

credits have:  decimo and primo,(SPADE WHY ARE YOU FFFFING AT THE BACK+ your boots... RED?) byakuran and his wreaths in that funny room with the tank, yamamoto vs genkishi in choice,(his outfit's the same though unlike the other)tsuna vs torikabuto in choice, gokudera vs kikyou in choice, training room with a lot of characters except reborn on the ground and some more i cant remember
edit:
xanxus vs rasiel 
acrcobaleno


----------



## Kwev (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, I've got it to work ! 

...

Oh boy... For someone who only read the manga, I can assure you that Real Funeral Wreath hair's color is a blast for my poor imagination.

I'll have to deal with those flashy color. >_< Gotta stay calm...


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2010)

Kwev said:
			
		

> Ok, I've got it to work !
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


ain't it a huge shock lol
im used to their horrible colours...
... but i still dont know if this week(195)'s episode of released zakuro or the one in this game's colouring's better... >_>_>_>_>


----------



## Kwev (Jul 31, 2010)

Wait... Daisy and Ghost aren't playable ? Lussuria and Levi+10 too ? The Arcobaleno either ? So they just made another poor sequel with only 4 new character ? This is so lame... I hope I won't have this kind of disappointement with OP Gigant Battle.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2010)

Kwev said:
			
		

> Wait... Daisy and Ghost aren't playable ? Lussuria and Levi+10 too ? The Arcobaleno either ? So they just made another poor sequel with only 4 new character ? This is so lame... I hope I won't have this kind of disappointement with OP Gigant Battle.


they're all supports OTL 
wasnt it around 10+ new characters?
primo, byakuran, bluebell, tori, zakuro, kikyo, 10dino are some.
i only know theres 49 charcaters now and 51 supports.

bleh lambo still SUCKS


----------



## Kwev (Jul 31, 2010)

Byakuran was already playable but I just saw that he has a "hyper mode" too. I didn't saw Primo yet but based on the Arcade Menu, I guess he is the one missing in the top right corner of Vongola. All the others "??" characters are from Kokyou Gang. Maybe there's Ken, Shikusa and MM+10. 

But still, it sounds to me like the first Futur Arc game, with half ot the +10 Guardian and only Ganma and his two bro... 

Oh and Bluebell's voice sounds exactly like Lambo's. Kinda awkward. x)

EDIT : No vongola suit either ? :'(
Almost every stage are old one...
Yeah. Lazzy dev'.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2010)

byakuran's crazy mode counts as a seperate character

no 10kokuyo though -_- daemon's lens raise stats, lower stats for opp, no atatcking ability

primo is overpowered... suits him though
bluebell's way stronger than lambo OTl but out of the wreaths, torikabuto's the easiest to own with.
yeah no vongola suit... mukuro didnt get his cooler escaped of vindice clothes...


----------



## hahahahaha (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, I think Lambo is even weaker than before. That vs 3 Mosca fight was a nightmare on Normal mode...

Primo is freakin awesome though haha.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2010)

^yeah, imade him die like.. twice? 
MEH I WANT PRIMO GUARDIANS PLAYABLEE i guess they'll be added in the sequel if they have one. cant miss out on the cashcow


----------



## elias1234567 (Jul 31, 2010)

will this game spoil anything for someone who's following the anime?


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2010)

^it only spoils what their carnage releases are, the main story's tweaked.
NO PRIMO ARC DAMN

anyone having problems syncing with another player during choice wireless?... i keep getting out of sync with my sister


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 31, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^it only spoils what their carnage releases are, the main story's tweaked.
> NO PRIMO ARC DAMN
> 
> anyone having problems syncing with another player during choice wireless?... i keep getting out of sync with my sister



so which is the most powerful character?

wireless issue? read about that..
but there are also people who are able to go global wifi


----------



## elias1234567 (Jul 31, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^it only spoils what their carnage releases are, the main story's tweaked.
> NO PRIMO ARC DAMN


ok.. then i guess it's okay to play this lol


----------



## riverchen (Jul 31, 2010)

Why is this labeled DSi? And some people can play on ds? Anyway, this looks good, will get this and FT on my SD soon. AND OMG PRIMO!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 31, 2010)

riverchen said:
			
		

> Why is this labeled DSi? And some people can play on ds? Anyway, this looks good, will get this and FT on my SD soon. AND OMG PRIMO!!!



it is a DSi enhanced game
not a fully DSi game


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2010)

so little story mode...



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got a lot of "most powerful"
Giotto or tsuna lol then again i cant really do combos
bleah i wish they made his guardians totally visible when he's doing his ulti


----------



## Rayder (Jul 31, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So wait. There's a character that can mash a single button and lock down an opponent till death?
> 
> And you people are actually playing this?
> 
> Fanboys... Something else...



I know right.  

I only played up through chapter 3, and it seemed to work great on CycloDS B.4 (dunno if the AP in this game happens before or after that point), but the game seemed really generic to me.  Fairly well-drawn, but boring looking characters and underwhelming fight mechanics. I deleted it from my microSD.

I don't think I've ever played a game based purely on fanboyism.  A game is either good or not on its own, regardless of what it may be based on, and this game just doesn't deliver.

I know this game is made by fairly reputable fighting game producers (Takara/Tomy) who have re-made games like Fatal Fury and Samurai Shodown for lesser systems back in the 16bit days, so why not produce THOSE games for DS instead of this generic button-masher?  Could they not have at least had the fight-mechanics of a REAL fighting game incorporated into this game?  Apparently not.

And I just have to say it; what kind of brainless dolts do they have running Capcom, Namco and SNK to not release a REAL fighting game on the DS?

All I can do is shake my head and roll my eyes at how ignorant many game companies seem to be these days.


----------



## serving (Jul 31, 2010)

the most powerful characters in this game are the 10 years and royhei


----------



## riverchen (Jul 31, 2010)

Is yamamoto good????


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 31, 2010)

i heard that when your life gauge is x1 you will be able to use some secret attack
is that true?


----------



## serving (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah for some characters when there lp guage is at 1 they can use a serect move like goukerda being able to do this arrow move


----------



## rockets0 (Jul 31, 2010)

riverchen said:
			
		

> Is yamamoto good????


hes pretty overpowered in this game


----------



## hahahahaha (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, thats right. Primo gets a freakin awesome move, guardians get cambio forma, wreaths get carnage release, bya gets white applause, and the rest are the same as the previous game.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

Huh. I just saw this, and remembered how much the anime differs from the manga. It was kinda shocking seeing that. Oh well.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 1, 2010)

interesting... anyone tried the global wifi yet?
some of the opponents are crazy strong


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> interesting... anyone tried the global wifi yet?
> some of the opponents are crazy strong


Probably hacks


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> interesting... anyone tried the global wifi yet?
> some of the opponents are crazy strong


dont know how to configure lol
testing the connection makes it go error 52000


----------



## Kwev (Aug 1, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever played a game based purely on fanboyism.  A game is either good or not on its own, regardless of what it may be based on, and this game just doesn't deliver.
> 
> I know this game is made by fairly reputable fighting game producers (Takara/Tomy) who have re-made games like Fatal Fury and Samurai Shodown for lesser systems back in the 16bit days, so why not produce THOSE games for DS instead of this generic button-masher?  Could they not have at least had the fight-mechanics of a REAL fighting game incorporated into this game?  Apparently not.
> 
> ...


 I died like 30 time in Hard Mode ! It's just impossible... You can't even hit and run, the stage is too short ! I had to re-do it in Normal.  >_<

I don't find Yamamoto is overpowered. Maybe I'm not playing him well, but Hyper-Tsuna seems stronger to me. Especially since he has the X-Burner Hair and can do X-Burner whenever he wants. It's easy to combo an opponent 10 time, putting him on the air, combo him in the air and X-Burner-Air when he falls. Mass damage ! O_O

I tried the online. I can only play 1vs1 and it have serious lag issues. It's unplayable. But it may comes from my connection.


----------



## darkicarusx (Aug 1, 2010)

Overall, it is better than FRX, but a few flaws.
1. The Normal mode for this game is like almost near to the Hard mode of FRX, while the Hard mode here is Chaotic. 
2. Most of the counterattacks had became 2 Mana instead of one. Mana must be used wisely.
3. HP needs a lot more hits to be depleted, compared to FRX.
4. TYL Bel's glitch is gone :'(
5. Iemitsu only allows 2 consecutive specials. No more refilling of Mana from KC.
6. Tsuna's ZPB is gone. However, shouldn't TT keep ZPBC? It's created by Tsuna.
7. TYL Mukuro's Combo attack is screwed up. On air + Y only has one hit. FRX has 3 or 4.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 1, 2010)

^guess that's balancing? there were complaints that hard mode for FRX was not that hard

TYLbel's glitch?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 1, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^guess that's balancing? there were complaints that hard mode for FRX was not that hard
> 
> TYLbel's glitch?



how did the codes turn out to be?
perfect?


----------



## Kwev (Aug 1, 2010)

TYL Mukuro seemed weaker for me aswell. You could chain 2 poison snake in Flame Rumble X, it was useful because the opponent was in the perfect range for one of Mukuro special attack.

Ho, and something to add to the "Lazy Developper Proof". There's not even one new Box Weapon... I thought Nuts were at least here...


(Off-Topic : And I'm sad because I just noticed that One Piece Gigant Battle hasn't the WiFi Connection logo on his boxart.)


----------



## VenomTSH (Aug 1, 2010)

rockets0 said:
			
		

> riverchen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's one of the best fixes for Yamamoto and Tsuna. In the last game, you could just spam away counters and do massive damage for a pretty cheap cost. Counters here cost 2 and don't really do as much damage as before. Some balancing has been done after all.


----------



## Kwev (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it just me or now, if you perform a special attack (or even a strong attack), it doesn't kill the target but left him on the ground with 1% of his HP. It happens very often (or everytime ?).

[EDIT] OK, I understand now. When you reach 1% of your health, you're invincible for a second or so. It's short but it saves from big attack or some combo.


----------



## darkicarusx (Aug 1, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^guess that's balancing? there were complaints that hard mode for FRX was not that hard
> 
> TYLbel's glitch?



Try TYL Bel on FRX. 
On Battle Mode, select 3 CPU.
Start with 1 health.
Keep spamming his DW Special and it MUST attack the 3 CPU.
See what will happen.


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 1, 2010)

^lol, i see now...

bkah medium mode already killed me on stage 5 or 6, primo vs iris/gamma/lanchia killed me 5 times already

eh elixir: i dont know how to use cheats on SCDS EOS leh


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 2, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> ^lol, i see now...
> 
> bkah medium mode already killed me on stage 5 or 6, primo vs iris/gamma/lanchia killed me 5 times already
> 
> eh elixir: i dont know how to use cheats on SCDS EOS leh



wait till the chinese forum updates them
then i will send you a link and guide on how to use...

i just finished the game yesterday...
not that hard on the easy mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so what would medium and hard mode offers?
difficulty and title?
any hidden story lines?


----------



## digichamp23 (Aug 2, 2010)

ok i have r4 sdhc aned i have ysmenu finally working but i get a load rom errcode=-5 for this game.  i am going crazy now


----------



## Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

Whats this game about? It looks cool.


----------



## riverchen (Aug 2, 2010)

Its about a in-training mafia boss. I suggest you play the first few games or read the manga to get the story.


----------



## MadaraPeinKyuuby (Aug 2, 2010)

this game is fun


http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_p...icons/icon7.gif


----------



## naruske (Aug 3, 2010)

anybody have a link to a fix for the R4i gold normal firmware?


----------



## darkicarusx (Aug 3, 2010)

Spotted another flaw few days ago, but my internet screwed me up.
1. Gokudera's Flame Inflation does not have a 'whack' before using it, making that extremely useless.


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 4, 2010)

can someone help me with the menus?
like most people i can't read Japaneses, so what are the options going down? theres:

story mode
arcade mode

also what the last option after you pick your characters? there's two options, what are they?


----------



## DD15 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a little question...I was reading the Board from a forum around the web...and read somebody says a thing about a HTsuna with Tuxedo. That's posible??...Something about a code for that??

PD: The board was "Gamefaqs" in the forum of this game


----------



## naruske (Aug 4, 2010)

hey its not working on r4i gold anybody got a patch?


----------



## darkicarusx (Aug 4, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> can someone help me with the menus?
> like most people i can't read Japaneses, so what are the options going down? theres:
> 
> story mode
> ...



This is still not confirmed. Maybe it is Wifi-only bonus.


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 5, 2010)

going down:

Story mode
Arcade
Family Battle
Free Battle
Training Mode
Choice Mode
Wireless Play
Wi-Fi
Gallery
Gacha
System

lambo speaks the most engrish

_
1)in vs mode, vs cpu, whats the 2nd option? right below, ko or leader (thats what i call them anyway)_
*boxes on/off*
_
2) whats the option after you pick your characters, it give you two options._
*auto-guard off/on*

_3) when you pause the game, you have two options on the bottom, which can be moved left or right, what are they?_
*boxes on/off*



hope that helps some people


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 5, 2010)

DD15 said:
			
		

> I have a little question...I was reading the Board from a forum around the web...and read somebody says a thing about a HTsuna with Tuxedo. That's posible??...Something about a code for that??
> 
> PD: The board was "Gamefaqs" in the forum of this game









you mean this?


----------



## Moke_moke (Aug 5, 2010)

Can someone please upload a patched one? having trouble patching it.


----------



## DD15 (Aug 5, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> DD15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No man xD....that's Vongola Primo. What i mean it's Tsuna with a tuxedo, like the anime part of Choice Battle xD


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 6, 2010)

i have all character unlocked
don't see that in the selection list


----------



## DD15 (Aug 6, 2010)

Me neither...but various forums says "Tsuna with Tuxedo", but nothing about to how unlock. I read about a man named RAVEN from the wifi game. He have the Tuxedo Tsuna xD


----------



## riverchen (Aug 6, 2010)

YOu mean vongolia primo? Anyway, does this work on SCDS2? And also, are the first's guardians and acrobaleno playable???


----------



## darkicarusx (Aug 7, 2010)

He really meant by Tsuna in Tuxedo. See this: http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/9247/dsc00135ym.jpg

Note: Don't think this is Primo. We are also Reborn fan. We know the characters. Don't take us as idiots.


----------



## DD15 (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG!!!..yes!!...that is!!..How to unlock is the problem -_-


----------



## kitsuke (Aug 13, 2010)

This may sound incredibly stupid considering all the previous talk about patching the rom and whatnot, but here goes anyway:

I realize that there's a working fix to this game for the ysmenu/dsTT, however I'm just wondering whether or not there is a fix/patch for the game for users using Wood v1.11. And if there is, I'd like a friendly nudge in the right direction..


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 13, 2010)

kitsuke said:
			
		

> This may sound incredibly stupid considering all the previous talk about patching the rom and whatnot, but here goes anyway:
> 
> I realize that there's a working fix to this game for the ysmenu/dsTT, however I'm just wondering whether or not there is a fix/patch for the game for users using Wood v1.11. And if there is, I'd like a friendly nudge in the right direction..


Put YSMenu on wood r4 and use that fix for now intil the new wood comes out.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 15, 2010)

Im working on a translation on skills and maybe menu. If you want to help
go here: http://gbatemp.net/t248229-kateikyoushi-hi...flame-rumble-xx


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so gonna dl this RIGHT NOW.


----------



## A3321 (Aug 19, 2010)

This sequel is what ive been waiting for but the wifi is laggy.


----------

